# Venire incontro a qualcuno



## Siberia

After making a request in a letter it ends with the expression:
Sarei molto grato se mi venisse incontro.

I've looked it up in WR but the word it gives "fulfill" doesn't feel right.
Does anybody have any idea how the letter could end in English.
"I'd be very grateful if...............................?

Thank you

Sib


----------



## Paulfromitaly

..If you met my requirements?


----------



## Siberia

Paulfromitaly said:


> ..If you met my requirements?


 

Perhaps the context wasn't sufficient.  The person needs a favour.   He needs more time to do a job and exceed a cut off date. So he would like the company to "venirgli incontro".

Thanks Sib


----------



## baldpate

"I'd be very grateful if you would meet me halfway."

See Oxford-Paravia here

"to meet sbdy halfway" means to be flexible, to adapt to the other persons requirements or circumstances.


----------



## ally196

Hi!!

how do you say VENIRE INCONTRO (like meet the request) in English?


----------



## underhouse

Ciao e benvenuto/a!

Dovrebbe essere

_to meet half way_.


----------



## Benzene

ally196 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> how do you say VENIRE INCONTRO (like meet the request) in English?



HI ally!

I can use the following verbs: "To facilitate; To assist"; "To aid".

Bye.
Benzene


----------



## housecameron

Ciao, potrebbe esserti utile questo link 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=619609
(Potremmo incontrarci a metà strada?)


----------



## kylie85

Come tradurre andare incontro a qualcuno nel senso figurato?
Esempio: un amico si é comportato male ma chi gli vuole bene cerca di venirgli incontro, di aiutarlo, di cercare un compromesso nonostante sai nel torto.


----------



## london calling

kylie85 said:


> Come tradurre andare incontro a qualcuno nel senso figurato?
> Esempio: un amico si é comportato male ma chi gli vuole bene cerca di venirgli incontro, di aiutarlo, di cercare un compromesso nonostante sai nel torto.


I'd use _to meet (someone) halfway_ in this context!


----------



## marco73

london calling said:


> I'd use _to meet (someone) halfway_ in this context!



Ciao!

E  _reach out to someone_ ?  In questo contesto ha lo stesso significato di meet (someone) halfway ?

Grazie


----------



## london calling

marco73 said:


> E _reach out to someone_ ? In questo contesto ha lo stesso significato di meet (someone) halfway ?


No, perchè quel "halfway" dà l'idea del compromesso, che "reach out to someone" non dà!


----------



## joe86

Hi all,

Given that, as abovementioned, _venire incontro a qualcuno_ can be broadly speaking translated into _to meet (someone) halfway_, what if we were to translate it figuratively? In the sense of walking towards someone.

Here is an example: (al telefono camminando) Eccoti! Ti ho appena visto! Adesso ti vengo incontro

My try: (on the phone while walking) There you are! I've just seen you! Now I'm coming to meet you

WordReference accounts for _*to come greet*_ as a possible translation...but it doesn't convince me at all, since after googling it I found very few hits.
If anything, I would say _*to come to meet*_...as there appear quite a lot more hits in this case, but obviously I'll be waiting for your enlighting responses.

Cheers

_Joe_


----------



## Einstein

> ... what if we were to translate it figuratively? In the sense of walking towards someone.


The meanings discussed above were figurative; this is literal.
I think you've answered your own question:
*I'm coming towards you.*

Or, given that you can see each other, you don't need to say very much:
*I'm coming!*

Not *greet*, which means _salutare_.


----------



## baldpate

I think I'd say, in this particular situation: "I'm walking towards you now" or "I'm coming over to you now"


----------



## Einstein

baldpate said:


> I think I'd say, in this particular situation: "I'm walking towards you now" or "I'm coming over to you now" Yes, I like this


----------



## joe86

Thanks to both of you! 



> The meanings discussed above were figurative; this is literal.


 
P.S. Einsten...thanks for pointing out that to me. The thing is that now I'm even more confused than before. I always tend to swap them over and get them confused... but then I asked a friend of mine and he suggested that figurative is the intrinsic meaning of the word and literal is the other one, so I was pretty sure...but now I don't think I understand anything anymore lol


----------



## Boogaloo

Great link with examples: Idioms


> Copy/Paste
> BBC
> 
> *I'll meet you half way*
> 
> And if you meet somebody halfway, it's got nothing to do with actually meeting, it's got to do with negotiating. So, you want something, and I want something else - then we can either fall out and do nothing, or we can both compromise and find a solution which involves both of us getting some of what we want, and not getting some of what we want - and in that case, what we talk about is meeting somebody halfway: 'I'll meet you halfway'.


I'd be very grateful if *you could meet me half way*? or I'd be very grateful if *you're willing to meet me half way*?


----------



## london calling

Boogaloo said:


> Great link with examples: Idioms
> I'd be very grateful if *you could meet me half way*? or I'd be very grateful if *you were willing to meet me half way*?


 
I prefer "if you could.."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I've also heard "to meet someone in the middle".


----------



## Odysseus54

A me pare che l'espressione piu' vicina all'italiano "venire incontro" ( fig. ) sia "to work with".

P. es. " I need more time to raise the money for the down payment - can you work with me ? "


----------



## Moka Mafia

Hi all!

I'm new to this forum, although I've been using it to search for help on some translations but never posted before.

I need to translate this sentence if someone would be so kind to help:

‘Nel complesso Diana è una persona molto positiva ed un dirigente che “viene incontro” ai propri dipendenti.'

My immediate attempt:
‘Overall, Diana is a very positive person and a manager who "meets" her employees’.

I don't like 'meets' for some reason, and 'meets half way' doesn't sound ideal to me with this particular sentence.
My alternatives would be 'accommodates', 'helps', 'reaches out to' (although less convinced on this last one).

It'd be great if someone could indicate what's best or if there are better alternatives.

Many thanks in advance.

Andrea


----------



## Ugli

try this: "venire incontro" = to commit herself to


----------



## Moka Mafia

Thanks Ugli!

But although it is a way to put it, I don't think this is what the sentence is actually about.


----------



## Ugli

Allora un attimo! la frase: "viene incontro ai propri dipendenti"  vuol dire venire o meglio andare incontro alle necessità dei dipendenti e perciò in inglese non potrebbe essere semplicemente "to go towards"?


----------



## Moka Mafia

Esatto!
Si intende un manager che ascolta e cerca di accogliere le necessita' dei dipendenti, quindi venirgli incontro, venir incontro alle loro necessita'.
Infatti un'altra opzione che mi e' passata per la mente sarebbe 'meets the needs of her employees'.

Oppure semplicemente 'helps her employees'.


----------



## Einstein

"Go towards" per me avrebbe un senso più concreto che figurato; cammina verso i suoi dipendenti. Forse, come suggerito prima, "meets her employees halfway".

PS "Meets the needs" vuol dire che soddisfa le loro esigenze, non che va loro incontro.


----------



## rrose17

Einstein said:


> Forse, come suggerito prima, "meets her employees halfway".


Ciao, not so sure. This sounds like her employees are always making demands that she has to compromise on. What about
_Overall, Diana is a very positive person who as a manager gets along well with her employees.
Overall, Diana is a very positive person and as a manager her employees find her easy to work with.

_


----------



## Ugli

però    "to get along with" significa _andar d'accordo con qualcuno"....._ non è proprio il contenuto della frase di Moka Mafia


----------



## Einstein

rrose17 said:


> Ciao, not so sure. This sounds like her employees are always making demands that she has to compromise on. What about
> _Overall, Diana is a very positive person who as a manager gets along well with her employees.
> Overall, Diana is a very positive person and as a manager her employees find her easy to work with.
> 
> _


Hi Ron, I see your point. I think "gets along well" and "find her easy to work with" could work, I just wonder if they're a bit too general as a translation of "venire incontro". I'm not sure...


----------



## rrose17

Ah, what about
_...as a manager (of x employess) she understands well the art of compromise_.??


----------



## Teerex51

Just an idea: _...a manager with an open-door policy for her employees._


----------



## Einstein

rrose17 said:


> Ah, what about
> _...as a manager (of x employess) she understands well the art of compromise_.??


Not bad! Let's see if MokaMafia likes it!

PS Maybe also Trex's idea...


----------



## MR1492

Personally, I like Einstein's "_Overall, Diana is a very positive person who as a manager gets along well with her employees."
__
Phil_


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> Just an idea: _...a manager with an open-door policy for her employees._


I agree. _An open-door policy_ conveys the idea well.

_Venire incontro_ is not as simple as  "getting on well with": I mean, it's that as well, but it also (and above all, in my opinion) means that she's available to help her employees, she doesn't close the door in their faces when they need her.


----------



## leenico

My Take! She is always there for her employees.


----------



## london calling

leenico said:


> My Take! She is always there for her employees.


Yes, that's exactly the idea, I agree.


----------



## Einstein

MR1492 said:


> Personally, I like Einstein's Teerex's "_Overall, Diana is a very positive person who as a manager gets along well with her employees."
> __
> Phil_


But I agree


----------



## You little ripper!

Wasn't that rrose's suggestion (post # 32)?


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> But I agree



I don't! I think that getting on with her employees is only part of it, as I said....


----------



## Ugli

*M*i rendo conto conto che la discussione  possa essersi ormai conclusa ma ho trovato un libro il cui titolo mi sembra interessante:
Shifting Your Leadership Style to Meet Employee Needs

http://www.positivearticles.com/Article/Shifting-Your-Leadership-Style-to-Meet-Employee-Needs/14338


----------



## Cangurotto

How about "....and always tries to make her employees happy (as best she can)"?  Just chiming in a little (lot!) later down the track.


----------



## london calling

Cangurotto said:


> How about "....and always tries to make her employees happy (as best she can)"?  Just chiming in a little (lot!) later down the track.


That doesn't get the idea of 'compromise' across.


----------



## Cangurotto

I understand your point London Calling.  That's why I had the "as best she can" part in there which sort of _implies _that she _can't always_ make them happy, only "as best as she can" which may not be "always"..... But there's a lot of reading between the lines   Just throwing the suggestion into the heap if it helps anyone. 

Maybe even: "....and always tries to take her employees' needs into account when doing things"


----------



## baldpate

Maybe the verb "to accomodate"?

".. who tries wherever possible to accomodate her employees"


----------



## london calling

baldpate said:


> Maybe the verb "to accomodate"?
> 
> ".. who tries wherever possible to accomodate her employees"


Yes.


----------



## Cangurotto

Yep, I'm liking Baldpate's suggestion, too.


----------



## Fritz41

london calling said:


> Fritz, this has nothing to do with the thread (venire incontro a) and you shouldn't post it here: this is a translation forum only. It should be posted in the English Only forum.



Scusa, ma io ho fatto un tentativo di "translation" dell'espressione "Venire incontro" che e' chiaramente figurata e per cui quindi non direi "_to meet (someone) halfway" _che da piu' un'idea di incontro fisico.
Chiedere di "Venire incontro" implica una richiesta di qualcosa a cui non si avrebbe diritto ma che l'interlocutore puo', se lo vuole, concedere magnanimamente. Da qui la mia "translation" umile e sottomessa.
Pero', fate voi.


----------



## rrose17

Fritz41 said:


> non direi "_to meet (someone) halfway" _che da piu' un'idea di incontro fisico.


I don't think so. I'd say 95% of the time it would be used figuratively, meaning to compromise with someone. 
A. This costs 100 euro.
B. I'll give you 50.
A. No, it's 100 euro.
B. Ok, I'll meet you halfway, say 75, fair?


----------



## Fritz41

rrose17 said:


> I don't think so. I'd say 95% of the time it would be used figuratively, meaning to compromise with someone.
> A. This costs 100 euro.
> B. I'll give you 50.
> A. No, it's 100 euro.
> B. Ok, I'll meet you halfway, say 75, fair?



I'd rather play this situation:
A. You owe me 100 euro. Pay me immeditely !
B. I'm so sorry but I don't have the money now, maybe, sure soon, please understand my situation.
A. Good, I'll sue you.
B. No please, mi venga incontro, give me another month's time. I'd be very grateful if you would consider the possibility to be somehow helpful to me. Please.... (I have 32 children, 2 wifes and 221 dogs/cats to feeed).


----------



## dona83

Dovrei ad un cliente di venirmi incontro pagando lui le spese di spedizione dato che il materiale che gli spedisco è gratuito. Ho letto i post precedenti ma 'meet halfway' non mi sembra adatta come espressione. 
Di seguito la frase in italiano e il mio tentativo di traduzione:
'Considerato che i campioni sono gratuiti, vi chiedo gentilmente di venirmi incontro con le spese di trasporto organizzando voi stessi il ritiro con il vostro corriere.'
'As promised the samples will be free of charge, however I ask you if you could kindly *contribute* towards transport charges by arranging the collection with your forwarder. '


----------



## rrose17

I'd go with "split" or "split the difference" here, or maybe cover half. A little loose but more natural could be
_Seeing that the samples are free of charge it's only fair to split the transportation charges. Please arrange with your forwarder.
Seeing that the samples are free of charge we'd like to ask you to cover half the transportation charges. Please arrange with your forwarder._


----------



## dona83

thanks Rrose17, but maybe I didn't explain myself properly...
Transport costs should be taken care entirely by the customer as my company is already 'paying' for the material.
So transport charges shouldn't be split.
La mia idea è quella di dire che considerati i costi complessivi, dato che noi paghiamo i campioni, loro potrebbero pagare il trasporto. Spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao dona 
se le spese di spedizione deve sostenerli il tuo cliente, non puoi usare *contribute towards ...* perchè questo implica un contributo da parte sua (ossia un po' te, un po' lui) 
Non so quanto formale deve essere la tua risposta ma forse: 
* as promised the samples will be free of charge but we would appreciate it if you could bear the transportation costs/charges by arranging collection with your (own) forwarder*
Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri 

edit : removed an "s" from transportation costs 
edit 2): removed "be" , thanks Pietruzzo


----------



## You little ripper!

Holymaloney said:


> as promised the samples will be free of charge but we would be appreciate it if you could bear the transportation costs/charges by arranging collection with your (own) forwarder


I like that, Miss Maloney!


----------



## dona83

Grazie Holymaloney, 
questa traduzione è quella che mi piace di più di tutte. Grazie mille a tutti.
* as promised the samples will be free of charge but we would be appreciate it if you could bear the transportations costs/charges by arranging collection with your (own) forwarder*


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi 
Oops, there's an "s" too many in my suggestion   (see transportation(s) costs)
I've edited my post


----------



## Pietruzzo

dona83 said:


> we would be appreciate it


Forse c'è un "be" in più.


----------



## Holymaloney

Quite right Pietruzzo 
I see now that it was already there in my suggestion 
oops, I'll go and edit my post ...again


----------



## rajerry

Here is another example from Camilleri's "Il Cane di Terracotta" page 224:
"la sura dice che Dio, venendo incontro al desiderio di alcuni giovani che non volevano corrompersi, allontanarsi dalla vera religione, li fece cadere in un sonno profondo all'interno di una caverna."

I translate it as:
The chapter of the Koran says that God, accomodating the desire of some kids who don't want to be corrupted, who don't want to move away from the true religion, made them fall into a deep sleep inside a cave.

Is there a more appropriate word than "accomodating"?


----------



## theartichoke

"Responding to," perhaps? I'd say "granting the wish of...", except it makes God sound like some kind of fairy.


----------



## Starless74

«Ackowledging» perhaps?


----------



## london calling

I quite like 'accommodating'. It works well as a translation of Camilleri's slightly old-fashioned prose.


----------

